# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Need a new alternator

## Elrond

Where are people getting alternators from.
Got a 97 prado with a 100A alternator that the slip rings have worn through.
Being a bit Scottish Im keen to find good deal on a replacement.
Unfortunately cant find a reconditioned one down here in Dunedin.

Any good suppliers around?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Get the gorse out of your pockets  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ROKTOY

KZJ95? 1Kzte engine?
A decent auto sparky store should be able to supply an aftermarket alternator at a reasonable price. How much or little (Scottish) are you wanting to spend?
A secondhand unit from the wreckers may be a better (cheaper) option?
$350-400 for aftermarket on Trade me
Ebay?

----------


## dvk-kp

http://onlineautoparts.com.au/

Have pretty sharp pricing on a lot of parts. Fast shipping if ya pay for DHL express.

----------


## Danny

My work just paid $1200+ for one new and install. Good lord.

Sent from my SM-A127F using Tapatalk

----------

